# Gush about, advertise, and/or write a love letter to Mahler’s symphonies



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I love Mahler’s 6th and enjoy parts of his 2nd but the others don’t do much for me. But if those of you who adore those pieces can write what makes them great, in mouth-watering detail as often lovers of CM will do, then it might excite in myself and other a sense of respect for the piece and optimism for our future enjoyment of it. Thanks!

Given my love for the 6th I will start it off:
Movement 1: the main theme is so militaristic and catchy that it makes your blood pump and gives you an adrenaline boost
Movement 2: this movement is more sedated than the first, but once again I have to praise the main theme. It is a gorgeous, ear-catching melody that uses just a bit of chromaticism to make you feel like you’re in a dream world


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Mahler 1st, 1st mvmt:
The perfect music to listen just before dawn! The perfect musical expression of sun rise to me. I almost exclusively listen to it early mornings.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like Mahler 7 the most for its grittiness. Chock full of musical ideas. Never cared much for the extra-musical contexts in his music, as in how the music relates to the human experience or his world-view. I'd rather watch a movie for that sort of stuff. And this symphony stands the most on its own in self-expression and pure, absolute music.


----------

